# Custom 8-string details (likely an M. Sherman)



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 16, 2009)

EDIT: Version 8 of specs

Strings/Tuning:
- 8-string, with low F# and low B dropped a whole step, giving: E A E A D G B E
- String gauges balanced for tuning, with possible 74 for lowest string. Standard 9 gauge for high E.

Neck:
- Scale: Fanned fret 25.5" to 28.5" scale.
- Frets: 24
- Vertical Fret: 5th
- Fingerboards: Macassar Ebony
- No dot inlays on the face of the fingerboard. Dot inlays only on the side.
- Fretwire: Dunlop 6100
- String spacing: Narrow

Body:
- RG Superstrat shape (basically, the same style as Chris Letchford's)
- Tonewood: African Mahogany
- Top: Burl Maple
- Finish: Gloss
- Deep ribcage bevel on the back

Headstock:
- Sherman style.

Pickups:
- Bridge: Lundgren M-8.
- Neck: Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat.

Hardware (all black):
- Output jack located close to the strap peg (basically, 1/2 way vertically between the volume pot and bridge)
- Sperzel locking tuners
- Bridge: no vibrato.

Possible Hardware Extras:
- N-Tune built-in tuner volume pot
- Pushbutton Killswitch - one that releases (doesn't catch) when not held down. Location: on upper horn.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 16, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> So, I'm looking to have a custom 8 string built for me. Likely going with Mike Sherman - have to get a quote and time estimate, but he's the top of my list.
> 
> Aestetically, I love the 8-string on the Blackmachine site (the regular 8, not the fanned fret). (reference: Black Machine), as far as body shape and color.
> 
> ...


It all sounds cool, but some of this stuff doesn't sound like Mike's style. I'd email or call Mike and talk it over with him.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 16, 2009)

Besides the Sherman Headstock is already the most kickass headstock on the planet. Ebony top definitely doesn't sound like sherman's style. You're basically asking for a Blackmachine built by Sherman which I don't know if that's something Mike would like to do. Should probably in the future talk to the builder first before making a thread.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the insight. I have looked at Mike's work, and do realize there's a style difference here. He's obviously skilled, and my thought was that he'd easily adapt to what I'm asking for, assuming he doesn't mind a little change.

I actually feel Mike is probably the best candidate to build this (even though it's close to a Blackmachine design), as there's some differences (the bevels, for one) that I'm not sure BM would do. Plus, I don't want to wait a year or 2, whatever the BM waiting list is...

I started the thread for guidance. If Mike's not the guy, so be it. Maybe I should take his name out of the subject.

I just sent him an email. I'll see what he says.

Oh, and btw, one of his 7-strings he built has a style that I feel isn't too far off. On the gallery page, the 2nd guitar down:

http://www.sherman-customs.com/gallery.html

-> Body: Northern Ash &#8226; Top: Flamed Anegre &#8226; Fretboard: Macassar Ebony &#8226; Neck: Maple/Wenge &#8226; Scale: 25.5"


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah, Quigley's. A really beautiful piece. 

I think Blackmachine and Mike both have a different methodology then you're looking for, in that, they mostly have their own designs that are their trademark and you can negotiate on the materials, hardware, etc. But for the most part, if you're having them build you a guitar, you're kinda buying into their vision, more then you designing something from the ground up and having them build it.

Again, Mike does a lot more custom design work and adaptation then Blackmachine but I know he's been really busy lately so it might not be easy. Either way, hopefully it works out.  

FWIW, Roter, Ran, and Shamray do a lot more of the "you design it, we'll build it" type of business, just incase you have trouble getting one of you other choices involved. Also, Roter does a lot of natural finished, multi-laminate work in a similar fashion to Blackmachine's.


----------



## eegor (Feb 16, 2009)

As far as tone wood goes, I've heard Swamp Ash is really good for 8-stringed guitars because of how neutral it is.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

^
Good point. I'd use that as a core or something, but I'd probably add something bright on the top to offset how dark and/or flubby the F# (or lower) can get.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> Ah, Quigley's. A really beautiful piece.
> 
> I think Blackmachine and Mike both have a different methodology then you're looking for, in that, they mostly have their own designs that are their trademark and you can negotiate on the materials, hardware, etc. But for the most part, if you're having them build you a guitar, you're kinda buying into their vision, more then you designing something from the ground up and having them build it.



Regarding Quigley's guitar - do you agree that that design isn't too far off of what I'm describing? Shape-wise, that's basically what I'm looking for.

Thanks for the replies so far, djents ( sorry  ) Will look into your recommendations regarding other builders...


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

If that's what you have in mind, hell yeah... sounds rather similar. 

The biggest issue you'll run into is the headstock. The three companies I listed are the only ones I can come up with, off the top of my head, that'll make the headstock whatever shape you like.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah. btw, I like the Roter 7 (Roter Custom Guitars). Looks nice.

The headstock, while important, is not my top priority, so if Mike wants his own design there, I'm game. I wouldn't ask him to copy the BM headstock - was just indicating that I do dig it, though


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 16, 2009)

mike will make a headstock you want as long as it's not close to or exactly like someone elses headstock, for example, ESP, Ibanez, Jackson


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 16, 2009)

Was looking at his headstocks a bit more - they are cool.

Any guidance on a neck pickup? Again: 



> Pickups:
> - Bridge: Bareknuckle Nailbomb.
> - Neck: ? For leads, I tend to use the neck pickup mostly. I like both smooth/warm tones, as well as DiMarzio Evolution tones. Looking for guidance here too.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 17, 2009)

Have a word with Roter, they're a good bet with those specs.

And headstock shapes tend to be copyrighted, fwiw, and I know for a fact that Doug'll be very pissed off if anyone copies his design!

Neck pickup - everyone's swearing by the Cold Sweat these days!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Chris.

I spoke with Mike Sherman yesterday - I'm going with him. The Roter's do look nice, but I feel Mike's the right guy to build my guitar. I'm going to go with his headstock - I do like it.

I was thinking about the Cold Sweat for the neck too - so thanks 

I'll update the specs on the first page later today...

EDIT: updated spec on p1


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats, you have chosen well.  Please do update us on progress, because now Im curious about how different this build is sylistically from Mike's other works.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm loving the new specs.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 18, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Congrats, you have chosen well.  Please do update us on progress, because now Im curious about how different this build is sylistically from Mike's other works.



Thanks. I feel really good about going with Mike - his work looks phenomenal, and I hear nothing but high praise.

Stylistically, it's not too different from what Mike does - check the updated specs - they've changed a bit from the original. It's pretty close to what Mike's done for Chris Letchford (love his guitar). Main differences would be the color, and the fanned frets, as well as mine having the low F#.

Colorwise, shooting for something close to this (see attached) - maybe just a tad darker...

Yeah, any progress I'll update here.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Feb 18, 2009)

Really cool specs!I'm excited to see this guitar finished. Oh and CONGRATS


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 18, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Thanks. I feel really good about going with Mike - his work looks phenomenal, and I hear nothing but high praise.
> 
> Stylistically, it's not too different from what Mike does - check the updated specs - they've changed a bit from the original. It's pretty close to what Mike's done for Chris Letchford (love his guitar). Main differences would be the color, and the fanned frets, as well as mine having the low F#.
> 
> ...



Well done on the spec change - now you are letting Mike's strengths build you nothing less than excellence. I have 2 Shermans in hand, and a buttload on order. If you ever feel like reading a long somewhat retarded thread here ya go: So I kinda went apeshit with Mike today...


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah - obviously my first pass was a BM style - which I do like a lot. But the one he built for Letchford just looks so amazing. Really looking forward to this guitar.

Started reading that thread - that's crazy man - but awesome.

You have any Sherman fanned fret 8s or 9s?


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fanned 8 and 9 in the works, yes


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice. What fret for vertical?

Was talking with Mike - he was discussing going vertical at 5th... but I'm not sure if that's going to be good for me, as that would put the angle higher up on the neck pretty slanted. Was thinking 7th or 9th.

I do a lot of higher fret (17th, etc) sweeping type of stuff, with ring finger flattened out over multiple strings...


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going with Mike's recommendation of 5. I dont have a lot of experience with fanned (well, none, really) so I am counting on his expertise as I always do.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 18, 2009)

I do agree with him that it's better in the 5,7,9 range vs higher up (12th) like a lot of builders do.

My hands are large enough to not worry so much about the fanned portion in the lower frets (1st - 7th), that's why I'm thinking about going with 7th (or maybe even 9th) vertical, again because of my playing style with barred sweeping stuff...

But, I'm a fanned n00b too, so...

Sent Mike an email this morning. I'll see what he says...


----------



## Qucifer (Feb 18, 2009)

...


----------



## Qucifer (Feb 18, 2009)

Is Mike responding to emails?

My fanned 8 is coming up on 12 months... and I'm not even sure when to expect it.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 18, 2009)

Qucifer said:


> Is Mike responding to emails?
> 
> My fanned 8 is coming up on 12 months... and I'm not even sure when to expect it.



12 months? Why is that? Rare wood choice maybe?

What fret for vertical for yours?

btw, how do you like your Oni? Is that fanned? ( EDIT: uhm, yeah, I can see that it's fanned from your avatar  ) Vertical at what fret?

Mike and I were emailing yesterday just discussing woods, etc. and finalizing specs...


----------



## Qucifer (Feb 18, 2009)

No idea why... I haven't really had much status on it from Mike since last October. There's a thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/63437-qucifer-s-fanned-8-a.html

No rare woods...

The Sherman is a 7th fret perpendicular. The Oni is a 9th fret perpendicular.

The Oni is absolutely stellar. I definitely would, and will be ordering more instruments from Dan...

I'll definitely let folks know how the Oni and the Sherman compare, once it arrives. When that'll be? No idea...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2009)

Qucifer said:


> Is Mike responding to emails?
> 
> My fanned 8 is coming up on 12 months... and I'm not even sure when to expect it.





Qucifer said:


> No idea why... I haven't really had much status on it from Mike since last October. I'll definitely let folks know how the Oni and the Sherman compare, once it arrives. When that'll be? No idea...



That's unfortunate... try calling him instead of emails?


----------



## Qucifer (Feb 18, 2009)

If it goes on much longer, I will...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2009)

Qucifer said:


> If it goes on much longer, I will...



Just call him dude, trust me.


----------



## Qucifer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for hijacking this thread more than I already have!

I spoke with Mike. He ran into some setbacks with my build but is going out of his way to make them right. I should have my guitar by the end of March...


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

Qucifer said:


> I should have my guitar by the end of March...



Woah.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 19, 2009)

Shame it took so long Quicifer. Once it's in your hands i'm sure you'll be pleased though.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm wondering about going with a Lundgren pickup in the bridge, vs the BKP Nailbomb. Anyone want to offer opinions?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> I'm wondering about going with a Lundgren pickup in the bridge, vs the BKP Nailbomb. Anyone want to offer opinions?



The Nailbomb is nothing like a Lundgren, there are other BKP models which are more along those lines. So, it's not really a great comparison. If you go over the sound you're after of your I can tell you which model(s) would work best. I would recommend the Painkiller or Cold Sweat in the bridge though.

I've never played a Lundgren so I have no opinion on them, all I can tell you is my customers who own both always tell me they prefer the Bare Knuckle. Also Lundgren 8s are a lot more expensive than BKPs and you're stuck with a 'one size fits all' model whereas BKP offers about 20 different 8-string models.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lundgren is REALLY REALLY agressively hot. I found it tonally like a JB on speed. I wasnt terribly please with it through my rig. Im not a massive output pickup guy, however, I'd rather hear the natural guitar sound, a bit of the preamp and the poweramp screaming for its life.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Lee and Nick.

Basically, I'm looking for clarity in the low F# riffing, but maintaining an organic tone, not sterile (like how I perceive EMGs), and not sounding like a "distorted bass" tone when playing high gain stuff. I want it to still sound like a guitar.

I was basing my choice for the Nailbomb in the bridge largely based on general opinions of that PUP here, as well as being influenced by Sacha's tone on this clip:

SoundClick artist: Sacha - page with MP3 music downloads

which uses Nailbombs in his BM 7-string.

If the Nailbomb will maintain that type of clarity and tone as Sacha's clip, even when riffing on the low F#, then cool. If not, something different then. Again, this is going into an African Mahogany body with a Maple top.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Thanks Lee and Nick.
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for clarity in the low F# riffing, but maintaining an organic tone, not sterile (like how I perceive EMGs), and not sounding like a "distorted bass" tone when playing high gain stuff. I want it to still sound like a guitar.



I strongly recommend the Cold Sweat or Painkiller, it sounds just like what you're looking for. The PK has more of a middy, snarly tone whereas the CS is more balanced and a bit brighter/cleaner.

I really dont recommend alnicos in an 8-string, as cool as the Nailbomb is (I have one in a 7), it doesn't have that same tight, clear, crisp response on the low B/F# as the CS/PK/etc.

Did you hear the clips I recorded with my CS equipped RG8? The riffs were nonsense but I think you can get a decent idea. I'll be recording more soon.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

I did hear the clips - thanks. They influenced my choice on the CS in the Neck. Maybe I have the right choice, just backwards? Maybe I should have CS in Bridge, NB in Neck?

I tend to like neck PUP for soloing, and not likely to hit the low F# while soloing thru the neck PUP. I love Vai's tone, so, Evolution, Blaze type of PUPs for neck. But I do want to maintain clarity at least on the low B when using the neck PUP.

What you think, NB cover that? Or something else?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> I did hear the clips - thanks. They influenced my choice on the CS in the Neck. Maybe I have the right choice, just backwards? Maybe I should have CS in Bridge, NB in Neck?
> 
> I tend to like neck PUP for soloing, and not likely to hit the low F# while soloing thru the neck PUP. I love Vai's tone, so, Evolution, Blaze type of PUPs for neck. But I do want to maintain clarity at least on the low B when using the neck PUP.
> 
> What you think, NB cover that? Or something else?



It's important to know that BKP's bridge and neck models are completely different. The Cold Sweat bridge model is one design, and the Cold Sweat neck model is another. So a calibrated CS set would be two different sounding pickups but designed to work perfectly with each other. You can also mix and match though too.

The CS neck model is outstanding, that along with the MM neck version are my favorite neck BKPs I've tried thus far. The Nailbomb neck model is sweet too. They're alnico and have superb definition and organic tone. The CS neck is a bit brighter and more articulate, the MM neck is more of full-bodied fluid sound. In a mahogany 8-string I'd probably go with the CS neck. The NB neck is sort of a mix between the two, a bit more midrange. The PK neck is really cool too, it's ceramic and has a very lively, tight sound that really sings but isn't quite as open as the others.

The bridge CS/PK is ceramic, and has a super tight, aggression sound with a lot of chunk and harmonics. I'd go with the PK in the bridge for more of an Evolution bridge type vibe or the CS bridge model for more of a Blaze (only much better) type vibe. The Nailbomb is not something I'd recommend in an 8-string, alnicos just don't have a great F# response usually.

You'd save money by going with a calibrated set, so you can't go wrong with the Cold Sweat set


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

Nick, you're the man. Thanks. Sounds like CS calibrated is the way to go.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 19, 2009)

I would go with Painkiller in the bridge man.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Nick, you're the man. Thanks. Sounds like CS calibrated is the way to go.



No problem dude. If you have any other questions or need anything feel free to get in touch


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I would go with Painkiller in the bridge man.




Hmm... it *is* still on the table - I haven't called Mike Sherman yet to change my PUP order.

What makes you feel that's a better choice over the CS for the bridge?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 19, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Hmm... it *is* still on the table - I haven't called Mike Sherman yet to change my PUP order.
> 
> What makes you feel that's a better choice over the CS for the bridge?



The Frequency range.
IMHO Painkiller has the most musical ,full and defined PU that Tim Mills ever made. beautifull Harmonics ,definition ,broad and powerfull midrange...


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

Timur - thanks. Another good data point.

Tough decision. Any good Painkiller soundclips in an 8-string that anyone knows of?

Also, for a calibrate set, regarding "series/parallel or coil split options" - any opinions on this?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Timur - thanks. Another good data point.
> 
> Tough decision. Any good Painkiller soundclips in an 8-string that anyone knows of?
> 
> Also, for a calibrate set, regarding "series/parallel or coil split options" - any opinions on this?



They come standard with 4 conductor wiring so you can do anything you want.

The Painkiller is one of my favorites too, like I said it and the Cold Sweat are similar in that they're both very clear, bright, tight, and harmonically rich. The main difference is the CS has more of a balanced response whereas the PK's signature character is high-mid crunch/snarl, not too dissimilar to an Evolution, Duncan Distortion, or EMG 81 only much more musical/open.

I personally find, after owning several guitars with PKs and CSs with low tunings, that the CS would yield a better low F# response than the PK. It's a little cleaner on the low end than the PK. Keep in mind, if this was about a 6 or 7-string then perhaps my recommendation would be different.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice. I think a more balanced response coupled with good F# response sounds like the catch of the day.

Huge help from everyone. This place rox


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish you luck mate! Hope you get a killer instrument!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks! Have a feeling the EBMM JP7 might be for sale after I get the Sherman... lol


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 24, 2009)

Bump for spec changes.

- Basically, decided instead of Flamed Maple, I want Spalted Maple, with black bindings on the body, and satin finish.

- Changed bridge pickup to Bare Knuckle Painkiller.

Luckily we weren't too far down the line in the build to make these changes, plus Mike's been really patient with me. Happy to be dealing with him.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 24, 2009)

Spalted Sherman?

That might win.

And the PK will destroy houses.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats Ozone junkie but as what most would says This thread is meaningless without pics !!! post us some of the pics and i am sure to add them into my personal "Sherman guitars" folder having lots of wows and waaaazz looking at them..


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 24, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Spalted Sherman?
> 
> That might win.
> 
> And the PK will destroy houses.



Yep. Epic changes that will be sick, me thinks.

Any pix Mike sends will go here for sure. So psyched for this thing...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 24, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Yep. Epic changes that will be sick, me thinks.
> 
> Any pix Mike sends will go here for sure. So psyched for this thing...



Congrats man! I already can Imagine the s.maple top with black binding. And congrats on Painkiller ,wise decision!

It will be killer man! I am excited!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 24, 2009)

do a nice flammed ebony binding and your in for heaven !! lol


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 24, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Congrats man! I already can Imagine the s.maple top with black binding. And congrats on Painkiller ,wise decision!
> 
> It will be killer man! I am excited!



Yeah - PK - decided to go that route. I think between the PK in bridge and CS in neck, it will have both heavy rhythm tones and killer lead tones I'm after.

Now.... I wait


----------



## Decipher (Feb 26, 2009)

Subscribed.

You're Sherman custom specs is nearly identical to the 7 or 8 string I am saving to be built. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike just sent me a pdf with the neck/fret layout to scale for approval, before slotting the fretboard...



btw... anyone mind if I go OT for a sec?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvou1Rnuj94


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 26, 2009)

whats the scale of yours goiing to be like? reaching for a high A?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 27, 2009)

25.5" to 28" scale, F#, B, E-E. Not really into the high A thing. If anything, the idea of a 9string with low C# sounds appealing


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 27, 2009)

either way it sounds cool !! good luck


----------



## somn (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool 8 string man


----------



## Scarpie (Feb 27, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> 25.5" to 28" scale, F#, B, E-E. Not really into the high A thing. If anything, the idea of a 9string with low C# sounds appealing



low c sharp?!! you're nuts dude


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 28, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> low c sharp?!! you're nuts dude




hahaha, yeah. I'm sure you'll end up dropping yours down to B


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike surely hates me. Sent him an email - I want a Lundgren M8 in the Bridge.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

how the hell did you go from BKP to lundgren? 

why not just stay with the painkiller?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 7, 2009)

I've heard a number of clips with the PK, and while I think it sounds great, it has a tonal-characteristic that's a bit different than what I want. A number of clips I've heard with Lundgrens - it's basically exactly what I'm after.

While I think I could likely dial in the tones I want with the PK, I think the Lundgren servers as a better base/starting tone.

It's going to be an expensive decision - since I'll basically need a custom Lundgren to accommodate the fanned/multiscaled nature of the guitar. But I'd rather spend the money, and get exactly what I want, then possibly upgrade later if the PK wasn't to my liking...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 7, 2009)

With fret's at 6100, bigger than Malmsteen's 6000 I suppose. I wonder if there will be any need to scallop the last 5 fret's with that size. I'm going for a sherman design with a combination of Steve Vai's jem7v


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> I've heard a number of clips with the PK, and while I think it sounds great, it has a tonal-characteristic that's a bit different than what I want. A number of clips I've heard with Lundgrens - it's basically exactly what I'm after.
> 
> While I think I could likely dial in the tones I want with the PK, I think the Lundgren servers as a better base/starting tone.
> 
> It's going to be an expensive decision - since I'll basically need a custom Lundgren to accommodate the fanned/multiscaled nature of the guitar. But I'd rather spend the money, and get exactly what I want, then possibly upgrade later if the PK wasn't to my liking...



Clips of pickups are pretty much worthless. I seriously doubt the clips you've heard were in a guitar just like the Sherman, with an amp you use, with strings you use, recorded by professional engineers in a flattering studio so that it's somewhat accurate, or insert one of a million variables here.

That's not to say you wouldn't like the Lundgren more anyways, but I can't stress enough from my experience that webclips of pickups (or amps) are completely worthless 99.9&#37; of the time. I've still yet to hear a clip of a BKP or amp that I own that sounds anything like they do in reality.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 7, 2009)

I think clips are a double-edged sword. To me they're not worthless - but I do think that clips can be misleading.

I have heard a number of clips of the Painkiller - and I think it sounds great - but it's different than what I'm after.

Checking clips of Painkillers and Lundgren, my ears hear certain aspects of each pickups tonality/personality - stuff that to me shines through the rest of the processing. Not dissimilar to things I hear when I listen to a single coil Fender pickup - there's just some base (not bass) tonal quality to each pickup.

I'm psyched (and finally feel at ease) with my decisions on the pickups: the Lundgen will be perfect for what I'm after rhythm wise. And the Cold Sweat is going to be perfect for what I want out of a neck pickup.

I still owe you thanks Zimbloth for your guidance - the BKP CS is going in because of you. And if Lundgren didn't exist, the Painkiller would be going in the bridge. I do, with much respect, appreciate your help, Mattayus help, Scarpie's, DemonBBQ, as well a others. It's been invaluable, really.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2009)

Best of luck dude. Any progress on your Sherman build? Whats the latest word?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks man. Yeah, checked with Mike today - neck is done. I think he said next week he starts on bodies for his current builds.

btw, I may end up going with a PK in one of my other guitars at some point... or a Nailbomb. Waiting to get my EBMM JP7 back from EB (they're putting on a new neck... long story...). But might be a good home for a BKP NB


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Thanks man. Yeah, checked with Mike today - neck is done. I think he said next week he starts on bodies for his current builds.



Cool man, I sincerely hope it all works out for you 



OzoneJunkie said:


> btw, I may end up going with a PK in one of my other guitars at some point... or a Nailbomb. Waiting to get my EBMM JP7 back from EB (they're putting on a new neck... long story...). But might be a good home for a BKP NB



Well before I'd recommend anything I'd need to know the specs of the guitar. As I said, to me clips are meaningless and inaccurate. I'd have to find out more about the tone you're after, the amp you use, etc. I don't know if the PK or NB would necessarily be the best choice for your JP7.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 7, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I'd have to find out more about the tone you're after, the amp you use, etc. I don't know if the PK or NB would necessarily be the best choice for your JP7.




The clips that I heard from Enditol (for the upcoming Divinity album) is where I originally was digging on the NBs, but that was in his Blackmachine. Might work OK for JP7, might not.

With the JP7 I have a little flexibility - I can buy something, throw it in, and if it doesn't work out, I can sell it.

The reason why I deliberated so much for the Sherman is due to the fact that I have to get a custom pickup made, to fit the fanned nature of the guitar - which means that I'd have a nigh impossible time selling the pickup if I didn't like it. Couple that with the expensive nature of getting the custom made in the first place, well, that's why I want to get it right the first time.

That goes for the neck pickup too, obviously. Quite certain the Lundgren/Cold Sweat combo is going to be perfect


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah the Nailbomb is awesome but certainly a JP7 and Blackmachine are going to have a very different tone. The ceramic NB may be a good match for a basswood JP7, as would the MM and CS sets. 

BKPs and Lundgrens look _very _different, the combo may look odd, but yea I'm sure it'll sound cool together


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the Nailbomb is awesome but certainly a JP7 and Blackmachine are going to have a very different tone. The ceramic NB may be a good match for a basswood JP7, as would the MM and CS sets.



mmm... gotcha, thanks.

I'm not going to make a move on JP7 until I have it back, and take possession of the Sherman. There's a chance I'll sell the JP7, if I think I won't use it much - something that's entirely possible once the Sherman has the rule of the house 

If I do keep the JP7, likely the ceramic NB


----------



## msherman (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 11, 2009)

awesome piece of shit !!! lol


----------



## MTech (Jul 12, 2009)

msherman said:


>



That is SEX. I love these guitars more and more every time I see a new one.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 12, 2009)

That's going to be a GREAT looking guitar.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow. Ok, now that top looks ever better than I imagined 

Thanks for the pix, Mike


----------



## Apophis (Jul 12, 2009)

wow, that looks just AMAZING


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, thanks a lot Mike. Seeing the awesomeness of that top, I'm reconsidering the wood choices we discussed. I'll have to keep track of how many times you make me change my mind before I send you the deposit by posting sexy pics like these. Ozone, I have serious wood-envy


----------



## hairychris (Jul 13, 2009)

msherman said:


>



hreioteivwtenjewqkjc;wqkorvtij4wqbvtjo45wokn7om6pon7'pk


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 13, 2009)

hairychris said:


> hreioteivwtenjewqkjc;wqkorvtij4wqbvtjo45wokn7om6pon7'pk


what he said


----------



## larry (Jul 13, 2009)

that top is gonna look great after it's been
finnished. especially if mike talks you into a
high gloss clearcoat.

the grain reminds me of lee's bison guitar, which
had a highly figured walnut top IIRC.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jul 14, 2009)

larry said:


> that top is gonna look great after it's been
> finnished. especially if mike talks you into a high gloss clearcoat.



Yep, going with the clearcoat


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 14, 2009)

Man, that looks really, really gorgeous, Mike and John. Love the fingerboard wood, too.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 14, 2009)

I too would opt for a glossy clear coat. IMO, they just add such a vibrant quality to the wood. It's looking gorgeous, and the specs are spot-on.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Sep 9, 2010)

hoping for some good news soon from Mike


----------

